# Cambridge, OH *Noel* F bk/tan in pound !



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11104043

Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. We are a county run facility in Cambridge, OH, We are NOT a no kill shelter! Unfortunately we must euthanize due to illness, aggression, or overcrowding. We are located at the intersection of I70 and I77 in Southeastern OH. 
Adoption fee is $60. Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! 
We do not have an online adoption form but we can fax you an application. You may also call the shelter between the hours of 9-5 Mon through Fri and 9-3 on Saturday, for more information. If coming from out of town, please call first to make sure the dog you are interested in is still available.
Approved rescues also welcome!!!!

Guernsey County Dog Pound 
Cambridge, OH 
740-432-2219


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cutie! She looks very sweet.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP..............


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

The PF link above says that she is "no longer listed". Let's hope she made it out safely!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How come only purebreds have to be spayed/neutered???

"Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! "


One would think that mongrels do not add to the number of dogs in shelters.


----------

